# Best broadband for gaming



## connoisseur (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm currently using BSNL UL625 combo plan (256 kbps) and I'm sick of its ping rates.
I usually get 100-120 at average, worst ever was 270 and best ever i got was 70 on CS 1.6 indian servers.
Please suggest a good broadband connection, I'm looking for pings upto 10-15 on indian servers.
Location: Amritsar, Punjab.


----------



## baccilus (Nov 19, 2011)

If you have reliance in your area than Reliance is the best for gaming. If not, even Airtel has better latency than BSNL.


----------



## ranjitsd (Nov 19, 2011)

Bsnl 1500 rs 1mbs 20gb 512 kbs afterwards


----------



## connoisseur (Nov 19, 2011)

please also tell the corresponding ping rates.


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2011)

ranjitsd said:


> Bsnl 1500 rs 1mbs 20gb 512 kbs afterwards


The query is about ping rates and not best plan by BSNL. OP is tired of high pings and wants a better connection. Please read before posting.

Do you have local cable operators offering internet services? You could try those. In Mumbai, I had one such connection and used to get low pings on that. But that service got bad later.


----------



## ranjitsd (Nov 19, 2011)

Krow said:


> The query is about ping rates and not best plan by BSNL. OP is tired of high pings and wants a better connection. Please read before posting.
> 
> Do you have local cable operators offering internet services? You could try those. In Mumbai, I had one such connection and used to get low pings on that. But that service got bad later.



i thought speed reduces the ping,when i shifted from 2mbs plan to 256 kbs ping increased from 100 to 350 in cs 1.6


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2011)

ranjitsd said:


> it thought speed reduces the ping,when i shifted from 2mbs plan to 256 kbs ping increased from 100 to 350 in cs 1.6


Not really. Depends on the ISP. At the same speed, you can have huge ping differences between ISPs. I used to get 8ms pings (on pingtest.net) with my old connection in Mumbai when I was on the 512kbps UL plan.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a Airtel 4mbps which pings at 72 on Indian server on pingtest.com

I think it depends a lot on area apart from the service provider.


----------



## Jripper (Nov 19, 2011)

I got the 1500 plan by bsnl. 8 mbps line till 20gb and 512 kbps after that. 
I have to say the ping sucks like anything. Can u imagine getting a ping of 492? -_- Yes I got 492 once and the best was something like 27. But that only happened once(atleast when I was checking anyway).


----------



## ranjitsd (Nov 19, 2011)

Game booster reduces ping 10 to 20,i used to get 0 ping in gunz duel  other player whould get 200
ping,it depends on game and distance from server


----------



## Jripper (Nov 19, 2011)

How about a thread listing the different network plans,best service(performance wise), pings etc? Will be a lot easier to know and choose different plans.


----------



## ranjitsd (Nov 19, 2011)

Check user reviews in your place in google or mouthshut.com


----------



## Sarath (Nov 19, 2011)

Jripper said:


> How about a thread listing the different network plans,best service(performance wise), pings etc? Will be a lot easier to know and choose different plans.



The pings keep fluctuating. Such a thread will have to work on a micro level and will not be feasible especially with newer plans rolling out and the variety of providers ISPs available.


----------



## connoisseur (Nov 19, 2011)

ranjitsd said:


> Game booster reduces ping 10 to 20,i used to get 0 ping in gunz duel  other player whould get 200
> ping,it depends on game and distance from server



And what exactly is this "Game booster"?
If its a software u're talking about, then must be a hoax, how can a software control ping.
I'm not sure about local cable operators providing net but i'll search for people with such connections in my area.
But in the meantime I need to set some choices on companies.


----------



## ranjitsd (Nov 19, 2011)

Game booster closes unwanted services which reduces the ping,type airtel amirstar review in google u will get ur answer


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2011)

connoisseur said:


> And what exactly is this "Game booster"?
> If its a software u're talking about, then must be a hoax, how can a software control ping.
> I'm not sure about local cable operators providing net but i'll search for people with such connections in my area.
> But in the meantime I need to set some choices on companies.



See, if there are no other programs using the internet in the background then ping improves slightly AFAIK. Game Booster closes all unnecessary processes and ensures your rig is fully focused on the game.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 19, 2011)

Airtel have lowest latency. AFAIK, only for gaming they are the best in India.


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Airtel have lowest latency. AFAIK, only for gaming they are the best in India.


A lot of users will disagree with you.


----------



## connoisseur (Nov 19, 2011)

OK, downloaded Game Booster, gonna see if it works or not.
Checked Airtel's site but Amritsar not listed under Punjab for checking tariffs.
So I guess I'll now search for people (if any):
1. With local cable operator net
2. Airtel connection
As I said earlier pls also mention the latencies u guys get, in ur replies, so that I'll have an idea (I know latencies may vary with location but still..)


----------



## hellknight (Nov 19, 2011)

BSNL UL750 with 512 kbps working fine here in Himachal..


----------



## ranjitsd (Nov 19, 2011)

Dude type airtel broadband review amirstar in google and open mouthshut.com,i cant post link because iam using mobile


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 19, 2011)

Krow said:


> A lot of users will disagree with you.



Not going into any kind of controvarsy, but don't you think that ping ~70ms with Jitter ~15ms is good for gaming?? (at least it works for me)


----------



## connoisseur (Nov 19, 2011)

hellknight said:


> BSNL UL750 with 512 kbps working fine here in Himachal..



Again.. the query is about "ping rates" not net speed.
If u're referring to ping rates then pls mention.
Today I the ping was quite bad, around 160, and with Game Booster got around 140. Also my pingtest.net results were horrible.


----------



## connoisseur (Nov 19, 2011)

ranjitsd said:


> Dude type airtel broadband review amirstar in google and open mouthshut.com,i cant post link because iam using mobile



Dude, as far as the reviews are concerned, I've seen them on mouthshut n other links by google. All of them talk about how good the customer care service is n other stuff. None had any description about latency.


----------



## connoisseur (Nov 19, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Not going into any kind of controvarsy, but don't you think that ping ~70ms with Jitter ~15ms is good for gaming?? (at least it works for me)



Its average, not good enough (for me atleast).


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 19, 2011)

The distance between you and the severs decides the ping not the speed.

I have friends who play on 256kbps mtnl connection.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 19, 2011)

Krow said:


> A lot of users will disagree with you.



Well its partly right especially when the best connection in terms of signal quality is actually by (err!) Reliance. I have heard they provide the best lines for their Zapak Gameplexes. I am however clueless if a connection of the same quality is provided to normal consumers.

Apart from that, Airtel is really good for gaming, giving consistent pings and speed and almost no downtime. Just completed a 30hour online download on my PS3, with no problems or signal drops, that too into a weekend (Saturday).

Having said that even BSNL seems to provide good pings but I have heard some report problems with it when I made this exact statement earlier. 
From personal experience I would say airtel (despite how much their FUP sucks!). Also I am aware that there might be other providers who are better (Beam fiber ???) but they might not be available everywhere.

Lastly I would say this again. Make a list of providers available in your area and inquire about any free slots available and then ask for suggestions on the forum. It might turn out that the ISP we might discuss at length is not available having us to start from scratch. 

GN


----------



## Tenida (Nov 19, 2011)

Is this ok for online gaming
*www.pingtest.net/result/50869794.png


----------



## Krow (Nov 20, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Not going into any kind of controvarsy, but don't you think that ping ~70ms with Jitter ~15ms is good for gaming?? (at least it works for me)



I just meant to say that it is not the best for gaming in India as I have heard many Airtel users complaining about high pings.


----------



## hellknight (Nov 20, 2011)

connoisseur said:


> Again.. the query is about "ping rates" not net speed.
> If u're referring to ping rates then pls mention.
> Today I the ping was quite bad, around 160, and with Game Booster got around 140. Also my pingtest.net results were horrible.



I know that's why I posted here.. I've been playing Battlefield 3 online since last 2 weeks I guess.. no problems what-so-ever.. I even play on European servers.. You should talk to someone having BSNL 512 kbps connection in your area.. Secondly, use Google's DNS server.. 

Primary :- 8.8.8.8
Secondary :- 8.8.4.4

You'll see huge, huge improvements... Trust me..


----------



## connoisseur (Nov 20, 2011)

hellknight said:


> Secondly, use Google's DNS server..
> 
> Primary :- 8.8.8.8
> Secondary :- 8.8.4.4
> ...




Sorry.. I'm a noob at these things. It would be great if u tell me how to do it step-by-step.


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2011)

DNS servers will not reduce the ping. Not at all. BSNL pings tend to suck and rock depending on your location. Same is true for Airtel. Their ping also suck and rock depending on your location. So..let us not generalize on which is good.

Example, Airtel sucks in Gurgaon and Delhi. BSNL and MTNL are faar better at places I live.

Only option for you is to change your ISP. Go to your friends who have other ISP connections and check their pings.



Tenida said:


> Is this ok for online gaming
> *www.pingtest.net/result/50869794.png


For a server in Laos, it is a good ping.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Nov 20, 2011)

Well, Airtel seems to have the best overall performance though it could vary from city to city. From Chennai , I get a really nice 75ms ping to Singapore servers ,which is far less than what I get to a server in Mumbai... lol 

And yes, that 126 ms ping to Vientiane is ideal for FPS gaming.


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2011)

None of the Indian ISPs have "best overall performance"

Better not generalize.


----------

